# A  Tutorial to Make a 1/2 Sleeve Soap Cover --Super Easy



## Guest

I used a heavy card stock from wal-mart ,($7.99 for 100 sheets) and 1 has dollarama paper .You can use any kind of heavier paper and add any kind of decoration.I am posting a couple of examples. I use a clear sealed envelope to protect the soap. You can also wrap soap in fabric , or lace , foil paper and much more.You can print on the paper first too. You could make a top , the same way as the bottom and have your soap totally covered.

Step 1.





Step 2.




Sample Decorations





















Enjoy

Kitn


----------



## topcat

Thanks for posting this Kitn - they do look easy and sooooo effective!

Tanya


----------



## Guest

You are most welcome, they are super easy and very adaptable.

Kitn


----------



## surf girl

Cool!  Thanks!  Those are very pretty, BTW.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Surfgirl, I was just playing around  trying to save some $$ and thinking that there are times that the soap wouldn't need to be in a box , but  would need something on it . It's a lot fun playing with them, and getting most of the stuff  at dollarama ( $1.25arama now), it is very inexpensive.( read cheap) lol

Kitn


----------



## Dixie

Those are fantastic Kitn! I made some Turkish Coffee bars that have coffee beans on top...like you said one of those that doen't need to go in a box....this is perfect


----------



## heartsong

*x*

Sweeeet!  and oh so clever!

you could use the scrapbooking glue-dots to secure your corners, too.  i'll bet handmade papers like mulberry would be pretty!

thanks a bunch! 

BTW, love the soaps, too!   

monet


----------



## Guest

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> Sweeeet!  and oh so clever!
> 
> you could use the scrapbooking glue-dots to secure your corners, too.  i'll bet handmade papers like mulberry would be pretty!
> 
> thanks a bunch!
> 
> BTW, love the soaps, too!
> 
> monet



Thanks heartsong, the sky really is the limit .

kitn


----------



## Galavanting Gifts

Far out Brussel Sprout!!! that is sooooo much easier than how I was doing it, Thanks for sharing


----------



## kwahlne

Gorgeous presentation!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest

You are welcome .

Maybe we should have a post just for Soap tips and tricks , to help everyone out.

Kitn


----------



## heartsong

Kitn said:
			
		

> You are welcome .
> 
> Maybe we should have a post just for Soap tips and tricks , to help everyone out.
> 
> Kitn



great idea!

if you posted in the soap recipes and tutorials forum, it wouldn't get lost in the regular c/p posts.  everyone could add their own info or tip.


----------



## Jody

I love this idea.  I went out and bought a scrapbooking kit from costco so I can do this all fancy dancy with my packaging.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Guest

Jody said:
			
		

> I love this idea.  I went out and bought a scrapbooking kit from costco so I can do this all fancy dancy with my packaging.  Thanks so much.



I need to keep an eye out for one of those , I am almost out of paper.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Guest

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Thanks heaps for sharing this Kitn - it's really really helpful
> 
> - and I'm loving that black soap



Thank you .

It is a pine tar soap , made  for a friend with terrible psoriasis.

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## rszuba

um, i wish i wasn't so lazy, because that is beautiful. thanks for sharing.

renee


----------



## krissy

you are AWESOME!!! this is exactly the look i was wanting!


----------



## Guest

Awesome idea! I'm definitley trying this  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Wow , thank you all .
I have had feedback that the pine tar soap , helps big time. I could have sold some in the store that I bought the pine tar from. The fellow in front of us wanted some (right now ).I had only been soaping for 3 or 4 months , so no way I was selling it yet. I am going back to that store when I get ready to sell to see if they would carry it. The owner was very interested in it too.

Kitn


----------



## Guest

Just one question, how did you get the swirl to sit at the top?


----------



## mandolyn

Thanks!! That's awesome!


----------



## ChrissyB

Bumping this~cos these covers are so good, I just wanted the new members to see this.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Chrissy , I have another packaging idea I am working on to post . Stay tuned 

Kitn


----------



## Dixie

I'm anxiously awaiting kitn! Hurry !!! LoL


----------



## Bnky

Kitn:  Those are all beautiful.  That is a geat idea.


----------



## Guest

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> Just one question, how did you get the swirl to sit at the top?



That was the third batch of soap I had ever made ( I am not sure how it happened ) .I poured the cocoa colored soap on top from as high as my arm would go  and swirled it with a wooden skewer , just pushing the skewer into the soap about an inch and a half or so .

hth
Kitn


----------



## twilightluver

oh how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintageliving

Those are lovely.  A very creative idea.  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## ewenique

The photos have been deleted.  Anyone remember how to make the half boxes?


----------



## IanT

I really wish she didnt delete them all when she left..


----------



## srenee

Kitn,

Can you repost your pictures?  I would like to see some ideas on wrapping soaps and labeling bottles.  

Thanks.


----------



## Relle

Don't think this person is here anymore, not since I've been here (12 months).


----------



## srenee

Thanks./2 Looking for new ideas.


----------

